# Information on a seamans book required



## peter jacobs (Feb 7, 2009)

i hope someone can assist with my enquiry?

In 1968 on the seamans discharge book number there are different prefixes and what do they mean for example " Dis. A No. *CAN47243* while others have *R34561*, what does "CAN" or "R" represent?

Does it represent the country of a seaman?

any ideas would be appreciated from the senior maritme members that were at sea during this time.

thank you 

regards 

Peter


----------



## Mick Spear (Jan 6, 2007)

peter jacobs said:


> i hope someone can assist with my enquiry?
> 
> In 1968 on the seamans discharge book number there are different prefixes and what do they mean for example " Dis. A No. *CAN47243* while others have *R34561*, what does "CAN" or "R" represent?
> 
> ...


I haven't got a clue about CAN. But i believe R represented Registered - i may be wrong. On a joking slant the older lads would say R stood for Real seafarer and UK meant Un Known!!!!!! 
Mick S


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

My first discharge book had an S prefix with only 24 spaces for ships. I have asked other people but none have come across this.

Regards Robert


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Peter,

Most seamen's discharge book numbers (Dis. A) are prefixed by letters indicating the nationality or origin of the seaman.

CAN = Canadian seaman
R = British seaman

Prior to the 1920s a UK seaman's Dis.A number would be 5 or 6 numerals only without a prefix, then the prefix "R" was introduced and when they were all used up they moved to a UK prefix.

"S" was also another prefix used for British seamen, although I am not quite sure how that one came about.

Regards


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh dear me: R stands for registered UK stands for What- latest one SB!!. But the sad thing is anyone that joins a ship can go to the MCA and get a SB for a price, Only merchant seaman had discharge books at one time be they Officer or Rating(Cloud)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> My first discharge book had an S prefix with only 24 spaces for ships. I have asked other people but none have come across this.
> 
> Regards Robert


Robert,
My first book issued in August 1947 is called "Continuous Certificate Of Discharge" has a R but only space for 25 entries for ships, whereas my second book issued in April 1952 is called"Seamans Record Book and Certificates of Discharge" has 60 entries, also with an R.

John.


----------



## peter jacobs (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Hugh,

Thank you for this information i will send you an email, i see you were also a military man.

thanks

Peter


----------



## peter jacobs (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi John,

i appreciate the effort, thank you.

regards

peter


----------



## peter jacobs (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for that..


----------



## peter jacobs (Feb 7, 2009)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> My first discharge book had an S prefix with only 24 spaces for ships. I have asked other people but none have come across this.
> 
> Regards Robert


Thanks
Robert


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

John Rogers said:


> Robert,
> My first book issued in August 1947 is called "Continuous Certificate Of Discharge" has a R but only space for 25 entries for ships, whereas my second book issued in April 1952 is called"Seamans Record Book and Certificates of Discharge" has 60 entries, also with an R.
> 
> John.


Hi John
Some how with various house moves I have lost my original book so I am not exactly sure when it was issued, it would have been somewhere around Sept.1946 when I joined Thames sailing barges. It may have been because I was under sixteen at the time, too young to join coasters or deepsea ships, and was issued as a temporary book. although I did not have to change it untill it was full.

Regards Robert.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Robert. I am almost sure you will find the S is for Home Trade only, can not be used for deep sea. My No was S10327 in 1953 when i joined my first coaster

All the best.

Barney.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

danube4 said:


> Robert. I am almost sure you will find the S is for Home Trade only, can not be used for deep sea. My No was S10327 in 1953 when i joined my first coaster
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Barney.


Hi Barney.
When I was old enough to register with the pool I was told to keep the S prefix untill I required a new book, so I did use it deep sea, I did a spell on the BR ferries out of Harwich as a relief and soon filled it up due to their system of trips off, before they brought in collective agrreements. My R prefixed book starts from 1951.

Regards Robert


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Is there an expiry date on a british discharge book (r series). I have been happily using mine for 42 years on and off and proved very useful entering Saudi Arabia (passport of no interest) and Canada. Though the picture in the book now bears only a passing likeness to the actual person.

Cheers


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Baulkham Hills said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there an expiry date on a british discharge book (r series). I have been happily using mine for 42 years on and off and proved very useful entering Saudi Arabia (passport of no interest) and Canada. Though the picture in the book now bears only a passing likeness to the actual person.
> 
> Cheers


I showed my Discharge Book A and red ID book when applying for a job with a local ferry company in 1998 twenty one years after I swallowed the anchor. I don't know if it was still valid, but it made a good reference at the interview anyway.
I wonder if there is anyone who can't remember their discharge book No off the top of their head. I remember mine more than I remember my NI number.


----------

